# Biker im Raum Andernach - Koblenz gesucht.



## Malli88 (20. Januar 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir endlich mal wieder ein anständiges Bike gekauft und fange nun wieder an mit Biken.
Leider habe ich in meinem direkten Bekantenkreis niemanden der Mountainbike fährt. Aus diesem grund suche ich abitionierte Mitbiker für Touren am Wochenende oder auch Parkgemetzel wie in Bad Ems oder Boppard. Ich selber komme aus Kettig und versuche so viel es geht auf dem Bike zu sitzen. Wetter spielt für mich keine Rolle ;-).

Grüße und meldet euch!!!

Stephan


----------



## Sarah1711 (31. Januar 2015)

Hallo Stephan, 
durch kettig ist mein Freund heute mim bike her gefahren :-D 
Wir selbst kommen aus Urmitz. 
Was für Strecken fährst du denn?  

LG Sarah


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Balu. (1. Februar 2015)

Moin,

direkt in Koblenz, aber auch in Sayn und Neuwied kenne ich jetzt mehr Leute als auf deiner Rhein und Moselseite. Aber die Seite möchte ich eh dieses Jahr öfter unter die Stollen nehmen da ich ggf. im Laufe des Jahres Richtung Rübenach "umsiedele".


----------



## Malli88 (1. Februar 2015)

Hallo ihr zwei, 

Danke das ihr euch gemeldet habt. Vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal um die ein oder andere Tour zu fahren. Ich selber fahre alles was mir zwischen die Reifen kommt. Mein Bike bietet da Gott sei dank genug Reserven für alle Wege. Habe mich jetzt für eine 100km 2000hm Tour im März angemeldet für die ich noch trainieren muss. Kann einer von euch vielleicht besonders gut Schaltungen einstellen? Werde irgendwie mit meiner nicht so ganz grün. 

Liebe Grüße aus Kätsch, 
Stephan


----------



## DonWutz (1. Februar 2015)

Auf der richtigen Seite des Rheins gibts schon nen Haufen Leute die per MTB oder RR unterwegs sind.
Man muss nur wissen wo man suchen muss 

SIG Koblenz (Verein sehr sportlich) zb. hat Fahrer in eurer Ecke
Dann gibt es in Plaidt 2 Gruppen die aber nicht übers Netz kommunizieren (fahren meist Sonntags ab 10Uhr).
In Ochtendung sind auch einige unterwegs zudem auch Radsportverein.
Gleiches gilt für Polch und Mayen mit festen Zeiten.
Jo und dann gibts da noch die Wutz on Wheelz  die ihre Touren um Plaidt, Mendig, Hausen,St. Johann, Mayen, Nickenich,Remagen, Wassenach usw. anlegen.

Gruß von de Wutz


----------



## Sarah1711 (1. Februar 2015)

Hallo Stephan, 
ne Tour könnte man mal in Angriff nehmen! 
Marathon mit 100 km ist schon heftig, Respekt ;-) 
Frag mal Bjoern3003 bzgl Schaltungen, vllt kann er dir weiter helfen. 

LG Sarah


----------



## tomtom9 (1. Februar 2015)

wäre da auch mal dabei,...wohne in Saffig das ist ja quasi nur über den Berg


hat auch wer mal Lust mit Lampe am abend zu Fahren?


----------



## Malli88 (1. Februar 2015)

Aktuell bleibt einem ja nicht viel übrig wie sowieso eine Lampe mit zu nehmen. Bin nicht so der, der das ganze im Verein machen will. Bin zwar sportlich unterwegs doch im Verein ist mir zu stressig. Danke für den Tipp mit dem Mitglied welches mir bei der Schaltung helfen kann. 

Grüße


----------



## Frau_Draussen (23. Februar 2015)

Bin auch bei Touren dabei rund um Koblenz


----------



## Sarah1711 (23. Februar 2015)

Sehr schön


----------



## tomtom9 (23. Februar 2015)

Also, wann machen wa was...? Morgen wer Zeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sarah1711 (23. Februar 2015)

Wenn es wärmer wird


----------



## tomtom9 (23. Februar 2015)

So so...schonwetter Fahrer


----------



## Sarah1711 (24. Februar 2015)




----------



## Malli88 (24. Februar 2015)

In der Woche ist bei mir immer schlecht da ich erst um 18 Uhr zuhause bin.
Dieses Wochenende können wir gerne was machen. Muss nur gucken das ich meine neuen Bremsbeläge vorher noch eingebaut bekomme. Die alten sind mitten im Trail weggeflogen .

Grüße!!!


----------



## tomtom9 (24. Februar 2015)

mhhh...bei mir ist am wochenende immer schlecht 

...aber ich hab paar ordentliche china scheinwerfer für nach 18:00 Uhr, könnte auch noch 2 verleihen 

aber was ihr doch alle schon so früh hier unterwegs seit ;-)


----------



## Frau_Draussen (24. Februar 2015)

Hab auch die guten China Scheinwerfer, damit kann ich jeden erblinden. Liege noch flach im Bett wegen einer erkältung und Freitag Tattoo wenn dann erst in 2 Wochen aber dann bin ich am Start. Wo willst du den her? IN welcher Gegend?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomtom9 (24. Februar 2015)

Oh ja....die Seuche erwischt fast jeden im Moment. 
Ehm...mir egal wolang...schlag was vor.
Wollte immer mal auf die andere rheinseite von ko, da wo der Truppenübungsplatz schmittenhöhe ist...Vllt ist das was...Bin aber prinzipiell sehr flexibel.


----------



## Frau_Draussen (28. Februar 2015)

Da bin ich bisher auch noch nie gefahren wäre auf jedenfalls dabei.


----------



## tomtom9 (1. März 2015)

Ja dann machen wir doch demnächst mal was aus...


----------



## Malli88 (2. März 2015)

Wäre auch am start!
Was für China Scheinwerfer habt ihr den? Das würde mich start interessieren.

Grüße!!!


----------



## tomtom9 (2. März 2015)

Also wie gesagt ich hätte 2 zum verleihen... 
Schau mal hier...
http://www.dx.com/p/marsing-3-x-cre...te-bike-light-headlamp-black-4-x-18650-312450

Gibt auch noch ne menge verschiedene Modelle, man braucht ggf noch nen Adapter für das Ladegerät auf Euro Steckdose.


----------



## Frau_Draussen (3. März 2015)

http://m.ebay.de/itm/131401622556?nav=SEARCH

Ich hab so eine


----------



## Malli88 (3. März 2015)

Hallo Lena,

danke für den Post, tomtom9 natürlich auch danke für den Beitrag. Bei China Lampen mit Akku bin ich vorsichtig aber die Lampe von Lena werde ich mir glaube ich wenn es wieder Dunkel wir kaufen ende des Jahres. Jetzt macht das irgend wie keinen Sinn mehr. Wann sollen wir den mal ein Türchen planen?

Grüße


----------



## Wladi (4. März 2015)

Fahre ab und an im brohltal rum oder in eich. wie lang sind deine touren?

grüße


----------



## Malli88 (5. März 2015)

Bei der Strecke bin ich auch flexibel. 
Lass mal was ausmachen. Die Schmittenhöhe kenn ich nur in uniform


----------



## tomtom9 (5. März 2015)

Bin nächste Woche in Urlaub ￼ aber die woche darauf könnten wir was machen auf der schmittenhöhe... Keine Ahnung wie lange, aber keine Mammuttour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Malli88 (5. März 2015)

Ok das hört sich doch nach nem Plan an. Ne Mammuttour habe ich am 28. Vor mir vorausgesetzt ich bin bis dahin wieder zu 100% fit.


----------



## Frau_Draussen (5. März 2015)

Ich fahre meistens so um die 30 km im Schnitt Touren. Pfalz,Koblenz, Heidelberg.


----------



## tomtom9 (16. März 2015)

...also Jungs und Mädels, wie siehts aus z.B. Dienstag nächste Woche, vllt ab arzheim oder so für die schmittenhöhe 
...ab 17.00 oder 17:30


----------



## Malli88 (16. März 2015)

tomtom9 schrieb:


> ...also Jungs und Mädels, wie siehts aus z.B. Dienstag nächste Woche, vllt ab arzheim oder so für die schmittenhöhe
> ...ab 17.00 oder 17:30



Sorry das ist zu früh für mich. Da bin ich gerade erst Zuhause angekommen.


----------



## tomtom9 (17. März 2015)

Dann mach nen Vorschlag ;-)


----------



## Malli88 (17. März 2015)

Wie wäre es mit diesen Samstag? Da hab ich viel Zeit für ne tagestour.


----------



## SALO (17. März 2015)

Hallo,

fährt von Euch Sonntag früh jemand eine Tour bei der ich mich anhängen kann?
I.d.R. fahre ich 30-40km mit 700-1000hm.

VG
Sebastian


----------



## Malli88 (17. März 2015)

Sonntag hätte ich auch noch Zeit. Muss nur aufpassen da ich gleich die Weisheitszähne gezogen bekomme.


----------



## SALO (17. März 2015)

Bin zu Besuch in KO und muss spätestens um 14h in KO-Asterstein sein.
Ab 8 Uhr würde ich zur Verfügung stehen...was aber nicht sein muss ;-D !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Malli88 (17. März 2015)

Ja dann könnten wir doch den Stadtwald hoch fahren und den könugsbacher oder den guly trail runter. Ich muss aber gucken wie ich dran bin da ich eigentlich sportverbot habe


----------



## SALO (17. März 2015)

Schau einfach mal. Nichts unnötig übertreiben. Wenns geht wäre es natürlich top.
Vielleicht ist ja noch jemand gewillt am Sonntag mitzufahren!?


----------



## tomtom9 (17. März 2015)

Also bei mir geht's nur unter der Woche...


----------



## Board-Raider (20. März 2015)

Sonntag wäre ich auch dabei. Gerne auch auf der anderen Rhein Seite. Dort sind auch schöne Trails.

Morgen soll das Wetter ziemlich mies werden. Von daher lieber Sonntags, so um die 11 Uhr wäre ganz nett


----------



## Malli88 (20. März 2015)

Also Sonntag wäre ich auch am Start. Sagt einfach wann und wo wir uns am besten treffen. Andere Rheinseite wäre mir auch willkommen da ich dort noch nicht war.


----------



## SALO (21. März 2015)

Guten morgen,

also da ich mich in KO ja nicht auskenne, kann ich mich nur an Euch ran hängen.
Wie lang und wie umfangreich die Tour wird müsst Ihr also entscheiden ;-) !
Wenn wir so um 10:00h los kommen und bis 13:30/14h fahren wäre das optimal!
11 Uhr wäre zu spät, ich muss leider noch auf einen Geburtstag in KO um 14/14:30 Uhr.
Grds. passe ich mich euren Wünschen an  !
Für mich bester Startpunkt wäre der Netto-Markt in KO-Asterstein, komme aber natürlich überall hin!

VG
Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Malli88 (21. März 2015)

Ist den jemand hier der generell was für morgen planen würde oder wie sieht das aus?


----------



## Malli88 (21. März 2015)

Sonst würde ich doch was planen.


----------



## Board-Raider (21. März 2015)

Hallo,

ich würde vorschlagen wir treffen uns um 10 Uhr am Lidl Pakrplatz in Ehrenbreitstein (Im Teichert 115). Wir fahren dann die Trails in Richtung Lahnstein.
Mühlental, A1, B1,...


----------



## Malli88 (21. März 2015)

Super Plan! 
Das würde ich dann mal so stehen lassen.


----------



## Board-Raider (21. März 2015)

Alles klar dann bis morgen früh!


----------



## Malli88 (21. März 2015)

Jo


----------



## forestion (2. August 2015)

Hallo Zusammen! Komme aus Andernach , hätte jemand mal lust in nächster Zeit nach Boppard oder Ems in den Bikepark?

gruß


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (20. August 2015)

Ich bin aus Rhens und mache sehr oft (mind 3-5 Mal Wöchentlich) Touren. gerne klinke ich mich mal mit ein!


----------



## forestion (22. August 2015)

Hey Cool! Bin morgen wieder in Boppard und fahre die Downhillstrecke paar mal ab. Hätte jemand interesse ?


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (22. August 2015)

Einer Lust heue abend von Rhens aus ne Runde zu starten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Malli88 (22. August 2015)

forestion schrieb:


> Hey Cool! Bin morgen wieder in Boppard und fahre die Downhillstrecke paar mal ab. Hätte jemand interesse ?



Sind am Montag in boppard. Vielleicht hat ja noch wer Urlaub und Lust! 

Grüße


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (22. August 2015)

Ich hab Urlaub, aber fahre keinen Bikepark. Wollte aber mal dahin "schauen" fahre immer iwie dran vorbei wenn ich da Boppardbucholz-mäßig unterwegs bin!


----------



## Malli88 (22. August 2015)

ataridelta9 schrieb:


> Ich hab Urlaub, aber fahre keinen Bikepark. Wollte aber mal dahin "schauen" fahre immer iwie dran vorbei wenn ich da Boppardbucholz-mäßig unterwegs bin!


Fahren auch eher gemäßigt. Die Downhillstrecke fahren wir auch ohne Zeitdruck und viel gespringe. Soll halt en Enduro Türchen werden.


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (22. August 2015)

Ok, das könnte ich mir schon eher vorstellen. Leider warte ich noch auf meinen neuen rahmen, erst dann kann ich bei mir von einem "Einstiegs-Enduro" sprechen, bis dahin ist Hardtail angesagt.

Hast du lust auf ne spontane Tour heute Abend hoch nach Hühnefeld, richtung Boppard Buchholz und über die Bopparder Hamm (Weinbergtrail) zurück?


----------



## Malli88 (22. August 2015)

ataridelta9 schrieb:


> Ok, das könnte ich mir schon eher vorstellen. Leider warte ich noch auf meinen neuen rahmen, erst dann kann ich bei mir von einem "Einstiegs-Enduro" sprechen, bis dahin ist Hardtail angesagt.
> 
> Hast du lust auf ne spontane Tour heute Abend hoch nach Hühnefeld, richtung Boppard Buchholz und über die Bopparder Hamm (Weinbergtrail) zurück?




Hallo, leider keine zeit. Bin in köln.


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (22. August 2015)

Ajo, kein Ding.

Ich mach mich mal auf die Socken...


----------



## forestion (22. August 2015)

@ Malli : Habe leider keinen Urlaub nächste Woche, sonst gerne. 

Bei Fahrradtouren allgemein wäre ich auch interessiert, habe leider heute keine Zeit Ataridelta9.
Wie weit sind deine Touren meistens?

gruß


----------



## Deleted 266357 (26. Dezember 2016)

Hallo Miteinander und Frohe Weihnachten.
Ich bin schon etwas länger hier im Forum am stöbern. Da ich jetzt beruflich wieder mehr Zeit habe möchte ich diese gerne mit Biken verbringen.  Das Fahrrad will ich mir jetzt noch bestellen im laufe der nächsten Wochen. (Bin mir da noch nicht so einig was es wird).
Ich komme aus Nickenich und wollte einfach mal sehen ob es noch Leute gibt die öfter im Raum laacher See fahren. Alleine macht es ja nur halb so viel Spaß.

Mfg Michael


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (26. Dezember 2016)

Morgen komme ich mal vorbei am See ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thormx (12. Januar 2017)

Hallo Michael, ich wohne in Thür und fahre am Wochenende meist am See. Im Sommer auchgerne mal Abends eine schöne Runde nach der Arbeit. Also könnte man ja mal zusammen fahren.

Gruß Martin


----------



## DonWutz (8. Februar 2017)

Dann solltest du mal bei den anderen Nickenichern vorbeischauen


----------



## Balu. (6. April 2017)

Moin,
am Samstag fahren wir mit ein paar Leuten eine Reha Tour ab Plaidt. Eher leicht und gemütlich ...

Kontakt und Treffpunktdaten via PM

CU


----------

